# insect damage?



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Look up under the table top, and closely over the base, higher up. Do you see small pinholes? Watch for awhile & see if the "ash" is being pushed out of a hole. My first exposure to termites was in a piece of furniture.


----------



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

Spray some Raid or termite spray at the top of the legs and see if it stops.


----------

